# question about N scale Roco Trans Europ Express TEE "Helvetia" Diesel Railcar Train



## daveeb (Feb 9, 2013)

*question about N scale Roco Trans Europ Express TEE "Helvetia" Diesel Railcar Train*

Hello, this is my first message here.

I have recently sold a N scale Roco Trans Europ Express TEE "Helvetia" Diesel Railcar Train. The train set was used. The auction had two passenger cars, one motorized locomotive and one dummy. I remember that only the locomotives (powered and unpowered) had couplers, while the passenger cars had none and nothing seem to be missing or broken...

So I consulted a lot of brand new sets using Google picture, and it seem that few sets had couplers and others dont. I was right to describe with text and pictures all the imperfections of the set, one missing wheel and paint damage, but also very naive to say anything about the missing passenger couplers.

I would like to know if you guys know what is wrong with the Roco set I sold and how the passenger cars are attached to the others when the powered locomotive has to pull the others ??

I have already proposed a refund to the buyer, but I'm curious about that.


Thanks a lot for letting me post my question here, Dave.


----------



## wolflin (Apr 6, 2013)

*roco TEE*

I have the set VT11.5 which is the same except for the printing. Both power car and dummy have a dummy coupler at the front, purely decorative. The back of both have a post a that a bar snaps to, there are two cars with this short link. All others use a bar that snaps into a socket. They need to be handeled to couple and uncouple, in other words once coupled you leave them unless you want to store them.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Daveeb...welcome aboard.


----------

